# Face Tracker



## norihiro (Jun 1, 2021)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Face Tracker - face detection, face tracking



> This plugin provide a filter for face detection and face tracking for mainly a speaking person.
> 
> This plugin employs a library called dlib to detect a face and track it.
> The frame of the source is periodically taken to face detection algorithm. Once a face is found, the face is tracked.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Jun 12, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.1.1



> This is an experimental release of Face Tracker.
> Changes from 0.1.0 are as below.
> 
> Fixed `nan` causing Face Tracker to stop.
> Increased thread priority of face-tracker (Linux and macOS).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tyr808 (Jun 14, 2021)

Very awesome project! Haven't tested it yet but it looks so much smoother than the auto-framing in RTX, well done!


----------



## Slunk (Jun 18, 2021)

Great results! Just installed and played around with it for a bit. Could come in handy when a zoom is needed but a camera operator is not available.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 18, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.1.2



> This is a hotfix release of Face Tracker for OBS Studio.
> (There is no change for Windows packages.)
> 
> Changes
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sebastian88 (Jun 19, 2021)

norihiro said:


> norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:
> 
> Face Tracker 0.1.2
> 
> ...



Thanks for your amazing work. just submitted a review for your plugin on this site. It works quite well but it does slow down my OBS experience. I think this is because I am running a quite old i7 CPU. You are already aware of its shortcomings in terms of CPU and Memory footprint. It would be amazing if the stability and memory/cpu footprint could be optimized in the future. I am sure people here on the forum are open to giving feedback and helping out! This plugin has great potential.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 19, 2021)

sebastian88 said:


> Thanks for your amazing work. just submitted a review for your plugin on this site. It works quite well but it does slow down my OBS experience. I think this is because I am running a quite old i7 CPU.


I appreciate your review. It's really encouraging me to continue developing.


----------



## StashCat (Jun 27, 2021)

What does Track Kp/Ki/Td mean? I'm trying to adjust the settings to stop jittering so much, however I am not sure what these specific settings do. Some more documentation would be very much appreciated :)


----------



## norihiro (Jun 29, 2021)

StashCat said:


> What does Track Kp/Ki/Td mean? I'm trying to adjust the settings to stop jittering so much, however I am not sure what these specific settings do. Some more documentation would be very much appreciated :)


I will create document.
In short, I recommend to reduce Kp.
Kp is a proportional factor. Reducing Kp will result slow response.
Ki and Td should be similar value or Ki should be a little smaller. For example, (Ki, Kd) = (0.30, 0.42), (0.42, 0.42), or something in between.
Ki controls gain if the subject keeps moving the same direction. Larger Ki will results overshoot when the subject stopped.
Td controls response when the subject start moving. Larger Td will quickly respond but introduce unwilling vibration.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 11, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.2.0



> This is a experimental release of Face Tracker for OBS Studio.
> 
> Alpha version of PTZ control feature is added.
> Check this URL for known issues. https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/wiki/PTZ-Limitation
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (Jul 12, 2021)

download link takes you to the correct face trak page, but download links on download page are for audio pan filter


----------



## norihiro (Jul 12, 2021)

hmeneses said:


> download link takes you to the correct face trak page, but download links on download page are for audio pan filter


Thank you for let me know. I uploaded wrong file to the release page. I fixed it just now.


----------



## Cowking (Jul 21, 2021)

Can't seem to make it work. OBS 26.0.2. Windows 64. Installed many plug-ins before with no issues. Tried to reset PC, installed as admin ect. Filter is just never showing.


----------



## RelicSVK (Jul 21, 2021)

Great plugin, but in my case it continuously takes all my RAM (i have 32GB). I try use default settings same as my own and still it takes continuously all RAM.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 22, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.2.1



> This is a hotfix release of Face Tracker for OBS Studio.
> 
> Fixed a bug of memory leaks. Expecting less memory usage than old versions.
> Binary for macOS is signed and notarized. Expecting users on macOS 10.15 or later won't see security errors.
> I'm sorry about the disruption in the previous release 0.2.0.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 22, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.2.2



> This is a hotfix release of Face Tracker for OBS Studio.
> 
> Changes from 0.2.1
> Fixed a memory access violation on Face Tracker PTZ, which was introduced at 0.2.1.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 23, 2021)

RelicSVK said:


> Great plugin, but in my case it continuously takes all my RAM (i have 32GB). I try use default settings same as my own and still it takes continuously all RAM.


I’m sorry for the bug. I think it is fixed in the release 0.2.2.
Thank you for letting me know. The bug was introduced when I reorganized the code at 0.2.0 from 0.1.2.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 23, 2021)

Cowking said:


> Can't seem to make it work. OBS 26.0.2. Windows 64. Installed many plug-ins before with no issues. Tried to reset PC, installed as admin ect. Filter is just never showing.


Would you check the log file? If loading a plugin is failed, detailed reason will be reported in the log.
If you don’t mind to send the log, please follow these steps.

In OBS select Help > Log Files > Upload *Current* Log File.
Click *Copy URL* and then paste the link here or directly send me.


----------



## RelicSVK (Jul 23, 2021)

norihiro said:


> I’m sorry for the bug. I think it is fixed in the release 0.2.2.
> Thank you for letting me know. The bug was introduced when I reorganized the code at 0.2.0 from 0.1.2.



hi, tryed new version and it seems now is not continuosly consuming RAM. Great and fast update. Thank you :)


----------



## mille_eintausend (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello! First of all, thank you for this great plugin.

I have reduced Kp to have just smooth (and slow movement) if neccessary but I have noticed that the plugin keeps zooming in and out slightly at all times bc of head movement/turning? how can I avoid that?
Current settings:

Kp=0.4
Ki/Td=0.32

Example clip [Twitch]:









						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					clips.twitch.tv
				




Regards

Mille


----------



## norihiro (Jul 27, 2021)

mille_eintausend said:


> I have reduced Kp to have just smooth (and slow movement) if neccessary but I have noticed that the plugin keeps zooming in and out slightly at all times bc of head movement/turning? how can I avoid that?


Thank you for interested in this plugin.
My recommended workaround is to use Scale max property to limit the zoom.
In the group Tracking target location, please try these setting. With this workaround, zoom will be set manually.

Set Zoom to large value such as 1.0.
Set Scale max to small value such as 1.4 - 2.0. This property will control the amount of zoom.
I put your issue to my FAQ page. (I added another workaround idea but less sure it works.)

Regarding the shot from side, I think it should be a future implement. The face-detection algorithm in this plugin is weak to detect faces shot from side.


----------



## mille_eintausend (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow! Thank you for the quick reply! Your suggestion/settings are looking really promising!


----------



## Hermes Amorim (Aug 15, 2021)

norihiro said:


> norihiro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Face Tracker - face detection, face tracking
> 
> ...


Do you have a tutorial about Face Tracking plugin? I`m having some difficult to setup its parameters. Thanks


----------



## chaunkidz (Sep 10, 2021)

I really enjoyed using this plugin. Great job!
Can you include an option to track a face of only a specific person?


----------



## toplachi (Sep 11, 2021)

Another idea for a feature is the ability to switch to another scene if the tracked subject reach a certain portion on the screen :-)


----------



## rusty1 (Sep 23, 2021)

What a great plugin! I'm implementing it on a close-up video of someone who is seated. Even though he isn't walking around, his body naturally starts to lean left or right as he gets tired. When he does so, he starts to fall out of the frame. This plugin fixes that problem! 

A feature that would be cool is the ability to turn off the tracker, but stay on the current output scale + position when you do. That would allow me to hit a button to momentarily turn the filter on, to re-center him, and then it would turn back off and save the new layout, until i need to adjust it again. This would allow me to only use the CPU required for face-tracking to fix the layout when I need to readjust it.


----------



## GregPeatfield (Sep 23, 2021)

rusty1 said:


> What a great plugin! I'm implementing it on a close-up video of someone who is seated. Even though he isn't walking around, his body naturally starts to lean left or right as he gets tired. When he does so, he starts to fall out of the frame. This plugin fixes that problem!
> 
> A feature that would be cool is the ability to turn off the tracker, but stay on the current output scale + position when you do. That would allow me to hit a button to momentarily turn the filter on, to re-center him, and then it would turn back off and save the new layout, until i need to adjust it again. This would allow me to only use the CPU required for face-tracking to fix the layout when I need to readjust it.


Can you create a hotkey or use something like a stream deck to enable/disable the filter?


----------



## rusty1 (Sep 23, 2021)

GregPeatfield said:


> Can you create a hotkey or use something like a stream deck to enable/disable the filter?


Yes, but turning off the filter returns the scale and position to the default. I was talking about preserving it, like freezing the filter....but as i am playing with it more, i see that the CPU is not as bad as i had feared. so might not really be an issue after all.


----------



## khaver (Sep 23, 2021)

This is a fantastic plugin, and I'd like to use it for my church's sermon recordings.

Let me explain how we record now. I have a 4k webcam, capturing a wide shot, attached to the same computer we run OBS from for recording and a presentation software for projecting songs lyrics and bible verses during the sermon. I have a single scene set up in OBS with a canvas size of 3840 x 2160. This canvas is split into quadrants with one quadrant the wide camera shot (so now 1920x1080). The second quadrant is a duplicate of the webcam but zoomed in 2x using the crop and resize handles in the preview window. The third quadrant is a display capture of the projector attached to the computer as a second monitor that the presentation software projects to. The fourth quadrant is a browser source showing a local html file that has the sermon title, date, and name of the speaker, in black text on a white background. This UHD MKV recording is then imported into DaVinci Resolve and edited using the different quadrants as if they where separate video recordings. This works extremely well because I can create a template in Resolve that composites this all together so I only have to edit between the wide and close shot using Resolve's multicam feature. With the mutlicam feature I usually switch to the wide shot whenever the speaker moves out of the frame of the close shot. It would be more flexible to be able to follow the speaker in the close shot using your plugin and only have to cut to the wide shot for effect, not necessity.

The problem I've run into with your plugin is trying to apply it to only one of the webcam quadrants. As you know, if you apply an effect to a source that's duplicated in a scene, the filter gets applied to both instances in the preview window. Usually you can get around this by putting one the the instances in a group and applying the filter to the group. I tried this with your plugin but it does not work.

Can you add the ability to use your plugin on a group? If this could be added, I could almost be able to do everything in OBS without even needing to edit in Resolve. Thanks


----------



## khaver (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's a screen grab of a test of our recording.




And the final composite.


----------



## norihiro (Sep 24, 2021)

khaver said:


> This is a fantastic plugin, and I'd like to use it for my church's sermon recordings.
> 
> Let me explain how we record now. I have a 4k webcam, capturing a wide shot, attached to the same computer we run OBS from for recording and a presentation software for projecting songs lyrics and bible verses during the sermon. I have a single scene set up in OBS with a canvas size of 3840 x 2160. This canvas is split into quadrants with one quadrant the wide camera shot (so now 1920x1080). The second quadrant is a duplicate of the webcam but zoomed in 2x using the crop and resize handles in the preview window. The third quadrant is a display capture of the projector attached to the computer as a second monitor that the presentation software projects to. The fourth quadrant is a browser source showing a local html file that has the sermon title, date, and name of the speaker, in black text on a white background. This UHD MKV recording is then imported into DaVinci Resolve and edited using the different quadrants as if they where separate video recordings. This works extremely well because I can create a template in Resolve that composites this all together so I only have to edit between the wide and close shot using Resolve's multicam feature. With the mutlicam feature I usually switch to the wide shot whenever the speaker moves out of the frame of the close shot. It would be more flexible to be able to follow the speaker in the close shot using your plugin and only have to cut to the wide shot for effect, not necessity.
> 
> ...


You can have a new scene that has the camera source which you want to apply the filter. Then, please add the filter to the scene instead of to the camera source.
You can put the scene to another scene.


----------



## khaver (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you, norihiro. That worked perfectly.


----------



## norihiro (Sep 25, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.3.0



> This is a release with some small new features.
> 
> face-tracker: Add hotkeys to pause/resume tracking and reset tracking states. I'd like to thank @rusty1 and @GregPeatfield for the idea.
> PTZ: Add TCP connection to VISCA device. I'd like to thank @GregPeatfield and Jimcom US for providing support to debug this feature.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## khaver (Sep 26, 2021)

Feature suggestions. 
1) Keep the face detector from looking in certain areas of the source frame by defining this area using left, right, top and bottom sliders to "crop" out the areas. When you check the "Stop tracking faces" box, you can see red crop lines, and they move as you adjust the sliders.

2) Some sort if setting that when several faces are detected, more weight is given to the last face detected, and/or more weight is given to the face closest to the center of the frame, and/or if another face is detected, it won't be selected if it's more than a settable distance from the current face. These will keep the tracking from bouncing from one face to the next.

3)A way to adjust the video levels (gain, brightness, contrast) of the frame sent to the detector algorithm. This way you can lower the chance of a face being detected in dark grainy backgrounds.

Thanks


----------



## khaver (Sep 28, 2021)

I simulated 1) by modifying your face-tracker.effect file. In function PS_RGB2Y I changed it to:

```
float4 PS_RGB2Y(VertInOut vert_in) : TARGET
{
    float px = vert_in.uv.x;
    float py = vert_in.uv.y;
    float4 rgb = 0.0;
    if (px > 0.3 && px < 0.7 && py > 0.1 && py < 0.9) rgb = image.Sample(def_sampler, vert_in.uv);
    float y = 0.299 * rgb.x + 0.587 * rgb.y + 0.114 * rgb.z;
    if (y < 0.07) y = 0.0;
    return float4(y, 0.0, 0.0, 1.0);}
```

This cropped out 30% on the left and right side, and 10% at the top and bottom. Worked like a charm.
I added "if (y < 0.07) y = 0.0;" so any dark grainy backgrounds are set to black so no false faces in the dark areas will be detected.
Now if you could add controls in the plugin to set these and a checkbox that would display the frame being sent to the detector, I would be extremally happy.

Again, thank you for your plugin.


----------



## khaver (Sep 29, 2021)

Clarification for my what I really want for the cropping out parts of the frame from the face detection. What I would like is to be able to block areas from the face detection algorithm but not the tracking. In my workaround above, the areas cropped are made black so no faces can be found, but this also means if the face moves into the cropped area, tracking will not happen. Is there a way to block areas from detection but continue to allow tracking into these areas? Your face-tracker.effect file basically sends a black and white representation of the frame in the red channel to your detection and tracking algorithms, but could you combine the cropped frame on the red channel with the unmodified frame on the green channel and the face detector would read the frame image from the red channel and the tracker would read the frame image from the green channel?
The new code would look something like this:

```
float4 PS_RGB2Y(VertInOut vert_in) : TARGET
{
    float px = vert_in.uv.x;
    float py = vert_in.uv.y;
    float4 face = 0.0;
    float4 track = image.Sample(def_sampler, vert_in.uv);
    if (px > 0.3 && px < 0.7 && py > 0.1 && py < 0.9) face = track;
    float r = 0.299 * face.x + 0.587 * face.y + 0.114 * face.z;
    float g = 0.299 * track.x + 0.587 * track.y + 0.114 * track.z;
    if (r < 0.07) r = 0.0;
    return float4(r, g, 0.0, 1.0);}
```


----------



## Ossi_Wilson (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi! Love the plugin.

Minor problem which is probably due to settings but i can't figure out which one.

Here is a video of my problem: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c6ufmGdrBeaJrYbqimNc3nU34j-gjFzw/view?usp=sharing
The sudden jump that the cam does 3 times during the "replay". This has happened on multiple occasions, but not always. 

The picture is coming from a main front camera, not the one that is currently shown, just to be clear.

Can it be dueto it possbile detecting 2 faces? Even they the jump isn't into the direction of the other face?

Attached a picture of my settings.I believe im currently using 0.2.2


----------



## norihiro (Oct 1, 2021)

@khader,
1)
Thank you for the suggestion. Currently both face-detection and correlation-track use the same frame. Currently only red channel is transferred from GPU to CPU to reduce the amount of the data.
Rather than making black, I prefer to crop the image before sending to the detector. If we can use the same amount of crop for both face-detection and correlation-track, we can crop GPU side. However, if correlation-track need the original image without cropping, we need to crop in CPU side. I'm thinking to crop the image at `face_detector_dlib::detect_main()`
2)
I'm aware of the problem but right now I don't have clear idea to solve it cleanly. As you commented, giving more weight to the closest face sounds more promising than what I previously tried.
3)
According to what you change in the effect file, I think it is sufficient to provide two properties (black level and white level). Gamma is not necessary, is it?


----------



## norihiro (Oct 1, 2021)

Ossi_Wilson said:


> The sudden jump that the cam does 3 times during the "replay". This has happened on multiple occasions, but not always.
> Can it be dueto it possbile detecting 2 faces? Even they the jump isn't into the direction of the other face?


Thank you for providing the video. As you commented, I suspect the jump is caused by hopping two faces detected.
Currently the algorithm trying to zoom into the highest-scored face. It mainly depends on the size of the face but also frequently changes when the direction of the face changes.


----------



## Ossi_Wilson (Oct 11, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for providing the video. As you commented, I suspect the jump is caused by hopping two faces detected.
> Currently the algorithm trying to zoom into the highest-scored face. It mainly depends on the size of the face but also frequently changes when the direction of the face changes.



Thank you very much for the reply. This isnt that much of an issue so i will definately still continue using thje plugin. awesome work man!


----------



## PetitJabanes (Oct 23, 2021)

This is such a great plugin! But you know what would make it even better? If you and @glikely would work together on a real PTZ optical tracking! That would be game changing d-(^_^)-b


----------



## glikely (Oct 23, 2021)

PetitJabanes said:


> This is such a great plugin! But you know what would make it even better? If you and @glikely would work together on a real PTZ optical tracking! That would be game changing d-(^_^)-b


We've been doing exactly that! It just has been slow going. I've started adding an API that will allow the facetracker to send commands to the PTZ controller.


----------



## PetitJabanes (Oct 23, 2021)

You guys are so great, I can't believe it  d-(★_★)-b


----------



## GregPeatfield (Oct 25, 2021)

glikely said:


> We've been doing exactly that! It just has been slow going. I've started adding an API that will allow the facetracker to send commands to the PTZ controller.


@norihiro has started to send test builds for testing on this exact issue.


----------



## GregPeatfield (Oct 25, 2021)

GregPeatfield said:


> @norihiro has started to send test builds for testing on this exact issue.


Kamae's last test looked good so I suspect he is getting ready to release the integrated FT build.


----------



## glikely (Oct 25, 2021)

GregPeatfield said:


> Kamae's last test looked good so I suspect he is getting ready to release the integrated FT build.


I better stablize the ABI pretty quick then. The ABI that he is using is not final. Otherwise the facetracker plugin will break when I make the next ptz-controls release

@norihiro When do you plan on making a release that uses the ptz-control API?


----------



## GregPeatfield (Oct 25, 2021)

glikely said:


> I better stablize the ABI pretty quick then. The ABI that he is using is not final. Otherwise the facetracker plugin will break when I make the next ptz-controls release
> 
> @norihiro When do you plan on making a release that uses the ptz-control API?


The test I ran showed pretty good stability.  I had two PTZ cameras running through the OBS-CONTROL being driven by his FT tool.  Tracked very well so it is probably good for an initial release in my mind.  Improvements are always welcome!  :)


----------



## norihiro (Oct 25, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.3.1



> This is a minor release including PTZ camera control through PTZ Controls version 0.9.0.
> 
> Face Tracker PTZ:
> Add PTZ camera control through PTZ Controls version 0.9.0.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Nov 6, 2021)

norihiro said:


> norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:
> 
> Face Tracker 0.3.1
> 
> ...


Would love to talk to you about working on an object tracking version for sports. I have a very specific use case that I think might be interesting.


----------



## EB123 (Nov 6, 2021)

object tracking would be an awesome extension of this function.. the way gimbals and drones allow you to highlight a box around the subject to follow is intuitive and would be a good way to implement it... also some intelligent automatic zoom would be useful for added variation.. ideally the user could set basic zoom parameters such as Frequency, Range and Speed and then the plugin makes some decisions when to add occasional zoom based on those settings... for example if the tracked subject wasnt moving or moving slow it may raise probability and of zoom the if user had frequency set to high/low that could influence the rate further... then range controls is how far in/out the zoom moves and speed obviously how fast/slow etc..   with the right settings this could make PTZ appear like a human is operating the camera live..


----------



## norihiro (Nov 7, 2021)

EB123 said:


> object tracking would be an awesome extension of this function.. the way gimbals and drones allow you to highlight a box around the subject to follow is intuitive and would be a good way to implement it... also some intelligent automatic zoom would be useful for added variation..


Thank you for a wonderful idea. I never thought about correlation tracking for the video feed from drones. I'm thinking of a GUI to let users select where to track. I guess it would take some time to implement this feature.

For zoom, I will add LPF and different attenuation settings for the next release. It will reduce some vibration of the zoom.
I have provided dead-band and nonlinear-band settings for the fluctuation of zoom. However, I cannot figure out if it is useful to suppress the fluctuation.


----------



## EB123 (Nov 7, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for a wonderful idea. I never thought about correlation tracking for the video feed from drones. I'm thinking of a GUI to let users select where to track. I guess it would take some time to implement this feature.



glad you like the idea.. im not a coder but i can understand it might be difficult to implement... it would be great to see if its possible.. 

i can envisage a setup where there are multiple PTZ cameras tracking different subjects and suddenly the production looks like you have 4 or 5 crew where it may only be 1 or 2 people involved.  i also think it could be fun to develop sets of rules for tracking to make the software have some intelligence around how it handles different scenarios..  lots of scope for cool ideas in this area i think..  :)


----------



## norihiro (Nov 13, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.4.0



> This is a new release with improvements for zoom control.
> 
> Add attenuation property for zoom (face tracker filter only)
> Separate LPF parameter for zoom (both face tracker filter and PTZ)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 13, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.4.1



> Add zoom control through [obs-ptz](https://github.com/glikely/obs-ptz/)
> The new zoom control requires obs-ptz v0.10.3 or later. For older version, only pan and tilt will move.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 16, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.4.2



> This is a hotfix release with a bugfix for PTZ.
> 
> Changes from 0.4.1
> 
> PTZ: Add supported frame formats YUYV and YUY2



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Dec 5, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.5.0



> This is a experimental release.
> Detection and tracking has improvement. Users may experience differences from the old version.
> Face Tracker PTZ has many improvements.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## khaver (Dec 6, 2021)

I just tried v0.5.0 and find it harder to use than earlier versions. I don't really know how the tracking threshold value in db's relates to the image. Also, when someone puts their head down for a while (reading from the bible), and the detector doesn't detect their face, the tracker drifts away from where the last detection was instead of just staying still until they look up again. The cropping feature is nice, but would like a visual cue for where the crop line is at (a checkbox setting in the debug section to hide and unhide the crop lines).

Thanks again for your work on this plugin.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 7, 2021)

khaver said:


> I just tried v0.5.0 and find it harder to use than earlier versions. I don't really know how the tracking threshold value in db's relates to the image. Also, when someone puts their head down for a while (reading from the bible), and the detector doesn't detect their face, the tracker drifts away from where the last detection was instead of just staying still until they look up again.
> 
> Thanks again for your work on this plugin.


Yes, when he/she puts their head down for a while, tracking will be lost. I expect the filter will gradually stop so that it does not matter, does it? Or, do they read the bible while walking?
If you set smaller `Tracking threshold`, tracking will continue longer but still not forever.
If that's the case, I think it would be better to have much longer settings or have a checkbox to revert the lost-face behavior.

By the way, I recommend to set smaller `Tracking Kp`, such as 0.3 or 0.1, if the person is not so actively moves. It might be a workaround for your issue if the person is not walking around.

Maybe, I need to find a better learnt data to detect human head (not just frontal face).


----------



## norihiro (Dec 11, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.5.1



> This is a minor change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.5.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Dec 11, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.5.2



> This is a minor change release. I'm sorry that I remembered this was missing from 0.5.1 just after releasing.
> 
> User is now be able to revert the tracking behavior to that in 0.4.2.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Dec 11, 2021)

khaver said:


> I just tried v0.5.0 and find it harder to use than earlier versions. I don't really know how the tracking threshold value in db's relates to the image.


An option to disable the threshold is added in a new release 0.5.2. I hope it will better experience for you.


----------



## -sky- (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks Norihiro!
Do you think it will be possible to implement a feature for tracking horses or other objects (cars)? 
We film a lot of horse jumping (200-400 horses a day) and we are searching for a solution to do this 
automatically with our Panasonic PTZs.


----------



## norihiro (Dec 23, 2021)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.5.3



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.5.3*
> 
> Fixed a crash when creating Face Tracker Source.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## toplachi (Dec 23, 2021)

I am also really glad with the developments of this plug in. We were able to set it up on 2 cheap ptz cameras and used it on an event. I set the z axis to the lowest values and manually control zooming using PTZ controls and then added another keypress filter to disable the tracking in cases the detection would drift or anytime I don't want the camera to move

My next plan is to add another ptz face tracker filter to the camera sources that I can toggle for automatic zooming.

May I suggest to make the filter settings more user friendly by adding descriptions something like "LOWER values = less movement, HIGH= move movement" :-)


----------



## norihiro (Dec 23, 2021)

-sky- said:


> Do you think it will be possible to implement a feature for tracking horses or other objects (cars)?
> We film a lot of horse jumping (200-400 horses a day)


I'm sorry that currently I'm looking for other improvements and I cannot make object tracking for near future.


----------



## Cerberus262 (Dec 29, 2021)

Is there any documentation as to what each parameter controls? I'm trying to adjust settings and don't know what each one actually does.


----------



## toplachi (Dec 29, 2021)

Cerberus262 said:


> Is there any documentation as to what each parameter controls? I'm trying to adjust settings and don't know what each one actually does.





norihiro said:


> I will create document.
> In short, I recommend to reduce Kp.
> Kp is a proportional factor. Reducing Kp will result slow response.
> Ki and Td should be similar value or Ki should be a little smaller. For example, (Ki, Kd) = (0.30, 0.42), (0.42, 0.42), or something in between.
> ...



More...









						(hover) wiki for attributes · Issue #80 · norihiro/obs-face-tracker
					

Hi @norihiro , Thanks for the great plugin! Played around with it for the first time today and it was a lot of fun and we will use it a lot in the future. What I couldn't find is a basic explan...




					github.com


----------



## daniellangeplays (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi, would it be possible to add face-tracking through Nvidia Broadcast AR ?
NVIDIA Broadcast Download Resources | NVIDIA


----------



## norihiro (Dec 30, 2021)

Cerberus262 said:


> Is there any documentation as to what each parameter controls? I'm trying to adjust settings and don't know what each one actually does.


Description for each property is available on these page.
https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/blob/main/doc/properties.md (for the filter and the source)
https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/blob/main/doc/properties-ptz.md (for PTZ)


----------



## norihiro (Dec 30, 2021)

daniellangeplays said:


> Hi, would it be possible to add face-tracking through Nvidia Broadcast AR ?
> NVIDIA Broadcast Download Resources | NVIDIA


I don't have a GeForce card and my primary development environment is Linux. I won't add that so far.
You should check StreamFX instead as your linking page says used in StreamFX.


----------



## Cerberus262 (Dec 30, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Description for each property is available on these page.
> https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/blob/main/doc/properties.md (for the filter and the source)
> https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/blob/main/doc/properties-ptz.md (for PTZ)



Awesome - thanks! Now I feel like I can play around intelligently ;-)

Great work, I love what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## norihiro (Jan 3, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.5.4



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.5.4*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Herby (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi, I tried to get the plugin runnin under mac and copied the folder to the newly created plugins directory. But unfortunately I cannot see the plugin / source like I do on a PC. Do I miss something - maybe this dlib? Do I need to compile? Sorry I have no idea bec. I am really new to mac.


----------



## norihiro (Jan 30, 2022)

Herby said:


> Hi, I tried to get the plugin runnin under mac and copied the folder to the newly created plugins directory. But unfortunately I cannot see the plugin / source like I do on a PC. Do I miss something - maybe this dlib? Do I need to compile? Sorry I have no idea bec. I am really new to mac.


Files should be expanded like a description below.
https://github.com/norihiro/obs-face-tracker/wiki/Install-MacOS#gui-installation-from-zip-package
On Finder, you will see a triangle button, if you click the triangle, files under the directory will be shown.
`obs-face-tracker.so` in `bin` directory is the main plugin file. Other files in `lib` directory is necessary files for the plugin.
Dlib is included in `obs-face-tracker.so` so that it is not necessary to build dlib by users.


----------



## Milochrist (Feb 9, 2022)

Excellent plugin! wanted to ask if there's a way to update this with the ability to add a source that could "follow" your head.
For example, a hat that will always be in top of your head
Thanks!


----------



## norihiro (Feb 9, 2022)

Milochrist said:


> a way to update this with the ability to add a source that could "follow" your head.
> For example, a hat that will always be in top of your head


Thank you for your comment.
Did you mean following an object or something even if it is not detected as a face?


----------



## Milochrist (Feb 9, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> Did you mean following an object or something even if it is not detected as a face?


No, I mean something that could use the data from your plugin. For example, your plugin detects where my eyes are (or something like that). Then I could use a sunglasses picture that will follow my eyes.
I don't know if that's understandable, english is not my first language haha


----------



## toplachi (Feb 9, 2022)

I wonder which settings to change to achieve this, something to tame my camera from moving too much while the detected face is still near the center of the frame (or target area) but also alert enough to catch up when it gets out of that area...  I am imagining a settings that might be similar to a deadband or an adjustable dimension of the screen where a ptz camera won't move until the detected face gets out of that dimension.


----------



## mlxllc (Feb 13, 2022)

Would it be possible to track other objects or simply moving objects? I'd like to track a particular bright orange-colored fish that appears in a fish tank live video.


----------



## LeBlux (Feb 14, 2022)

norihiro said:


> following an object or something even if it is not detected as a face?


As many others already ask for this , it would be the perfect add-on for this awesome plugin , it works perfectly , but in my case , unfortuntly I'm wearing a VR headset , and It can't find my face anymore ...
It could be a body tracker instead of a face tracker also ...

norihiro , plz , tell us you are working on this ! =)


----------



## norihiro (Feb 14, 2022)

LeBlux said:


> unfortuntly I'm wearing a VR headset , and It can't find my face anymore ...
> It could be a body tracker instead of a face tracker also ...


I understood the use case.
Currently I'm just using a model found on the Internet to detect a face. There was a request to detect objects instead of face. I'm thinking a YOLO model, which detects a lot of classes such as car, human, etc., but I have not started to implement it.


----------



## LeBlux (Feb 14, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I understood the use case.
> Currently I'm just using a model found on the Internet to detect a face. There was a request to detect objects instead of face. I'm thinking a YOLO model, which detects a lot of classes such as car, human, etc., but I have not started to implement it.



that's exactly what I was looking for after I posted the message.  

I saw this page https://cv.gluon.ai/contents.html , don't know If it is using yolo too, but it has some really good feature ... 

That would be awesome if you can make it real !!!! I'm so hyped now ! can't wait to have some news about it !!!!


----------



## swilliford (Feb 15, 2022)

I've read most of your documentation but have not tested the plugin (hope to tomorrow). I have one question. Does it always try to crop the image if the camera has PTZ controls. We don't want to reduce the image size. We use both PTZ Optics and a lesser known brand called Alfatron (basically the same camera).


----------



## norihiro (Feb 15, 2022)

swilliford said:


> Does it always try to crop the image if the camera has PTZ controls. We don't want to reduce the image size. We use both PTZ Optics and a lesser known brand called Alfatron (basically the same camera).


No, the image won't be cropped for PTZ camera.
This plugin provides two individual filters; (a) Face Tracker and (b) Face Tracker PTZ. The filter (a) crops the image and the other filter (b) just send PTZ control commands to your camera.
I tested mostly with Sony SRG-120DH and a little with Jimcom's PTZ camera. I think both of your cameras should work through obs-ptz plugin or maybe directly using VISCA-over-TCP. Controlling through obs-ptz has better compatibility but VISCA-over-TCP has better control.
I should note that Face Tracker PTZ cannot track a face if the face goes out of frame.


----------



## Littleford (Feb 19, 2022)

I have recently started using this plugin for use with PTZ cameras, and it is AWESOME! I would +1 the notion to implement object tracking(specifically a whole body) along side face tracking! I could see that being potentially more effective at tracking a person who is walking back and forth along a stage(sometimes they might turn their head and the camera is no longer able to see their whole face). Just some food for thought! Great work Norihiro!


----------



## LeBlux (Mar 1, 2022)

I was wondering if something like blazePose could be integrated, it would be mindblowing to add event in obs from a body gesture ! 
I looked to MLKit too but it's only for mobiles... We can see a lot of example on internet about these kind of app but nothing easy to use ( just browser app to test it ) anyway can't stop dreaming those things will come to obs one day !


----------



## castmir (Mar 12, 2022)

Have you thought after you incorporate a new object and body tracking system to create a player tracking version in different sports? There is currently an incredible growth in this type of product, since it is highly demanded, and an obs plugin in that sense would be somewhat disruptive!

Congratulations for your excellent work.


----------



## norihiro (Mar 13, 2022)

castmir said:


> Have you thought after you incorporate a new object and body tracking system to create a player tracking version in different sports?


Thank you for your comment and your links about the competitors. I don't have much experience on the sports broadcasting.
Instead, I'm thinking an idea like semi-automatic tracking; a user will manually choose a rectangle and program will automatically track it.
Anyway, I recently busy on other projects and couldn't take time for this plugin recent several months. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## GregPeatfield (Mar 13, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for your comment and your links about the competitors. I don't have much experience on the sports broadcasting.
> Instead, I'm thinking an idea like semi-automatic tracking; a user will manually choose a rectangle and program will automatically track it.
> Anyway, I recently busy on other projects and couldn't take time for this plugin recent several months. I'm sorry about that.


Hi Kamae,

Sounds like a great idea to "object track", this will work at times but might be difficult to box a live stream to track an object. An extension to this might be the ability to select form a list; person, cat, dog, microphone, "Custom", "Custom 1, 2,3,4". That object will be tracked... For custom, again, if it is a live performance it might be difficult to set the tracking locator real-time. An extension I have through about for a different project is to take a still frame from an "older" recording to have the object highlighted, this is then memorized (stored) and then when this "Custom ____" is selected, the tracking algo searches the active stream for a close match to this object/image/feature. Once found it will set this as the tracking object.

Hope all else is going well for you, sounds like you are very busy!  Would love to get this plug-in setup so that if it loses the face than after a fixed lost time, it triggers a return to a certain "preset" to attempt to recover.

-Greg


----------



## Talisxero (Apr 7, 2022)

Can anyone help me with what is the easiest way to disable zooming through this plugin? I would like to have it track the face of the speaker on stage through pan and tilt, but adjust zoom manually as needed. Great plug-in, norihiro!


----------



## toplachi (Apr 7, 2022)

Talisxero said:


> Can anyone help me with what is the easiest way to disable zooming through this plugin? I would like to have it track the face of the speaker on stage through pan and tilt, but adjust zoom manually as needed. Great plug-in, norihiro!


Try changing the Max control (zoom) to 0


----------



## Talisxero (Apr 7, 2022)

toplachi said:


> Try changing the Max control (zoom) to 0
> 
> View attachment 82523


Fantastic, thanks toplachi!

One more thing, does anyone know if adjusting the crop settings will allow you to set a "dead zone" at which the tracker will see the face outside of the selected zone then adjust to move it back into the selected zone?

 I'm hoping to keep the speaker's face inside of the zone, but minimize the amount of camera movement required, as long as they are on-screen.


----------



## robnbomb (Apr 14, 2022)

I have downloaded.. and I can see its tracking my face.. but doesnt seem to move/zoom the camera.  I have played around with it for a while now and I cannot quite figure out what needs changed.  Is there a community discord or something to get some assistance - make sure i have set this up correctly?


----------



## toplachi (Apr 17, 2022)

robnbomb said:


> I have downloaded.. and I can see its tracking my face.. but doesnt seem to move/zoom the camera.  I have played around with it for a while now and I cannot quite figure out what needs changed.  Is there a community discord or something to get some assistance - make sure i have set this up correctly?


1. Be sure that you can control your camera using the plugin PTZ CONTROLS
2. Please check also that you have added the FACE TRACKER PTZ filter to your camera source (and NOT the FACE TRACKER filter)
3. Inside the FACE TRACKER PTZ filter settings, look for the OUTPUT section. Then select THROUGH PTZ CONTROLS from PTZ Type. Make sure that your Device ID is similar to the camera's ID set from PTZ Controls


----------



## Eireman (Apr 26, 2022)

I am having difficulty building dlib under Windows 11 (Pro 64-bit).

Following the directions, I get stopped at CMake as follows:


```
D:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-face-tracker\obs-face-tracker\build>cmake ^
More? -DLibObs_DIR="%OBSPath%\build64\libobs" ^
More? -DLIBOBS_INCLUDE_DIR="%OBSPath%\libobs" ^
More? -DLIBOBS_LIB="%OBSPath%\build64\libobs\%build_config%\obs.lib" ^
More? -DPTHREAD_LIBS="%OBSPath%\build64\deps\w32-pthreads\%build_config%\w32-pthreads.lib" ^
More? -DOBS_FRONTEND_LIB="%OBSPath%\build64\UI\obs-frontend-api\%build_config%\obs-frontend-api.lib" ..
-- Building for: NMake Makefiles
-- The C compiler identification is unknown
-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:3 (project):
  The CMAKE_C_COMPILER:

    cl

  is not a full path and was not found in the PATH.

  To use the NMake generator with Visual C++, cmake must be run from a shell
  that can use the compiler cl from the command line.  This environment is
  unable to invoke the cl compiler.  To fix this problem, run cmake from the
  Visual Studio Command Prompt (vcvarsall.bat).

  Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment
  variable "CC" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_C_COMPILER to the full path to
  the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.


CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:3 (project):
  The CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER:

    cl

  is not a full path and was not found in the PATH.

  To use the NMake generator with Visual C++, cmake must be run from a shell
  that can use the compiler cl from the command line.  This environment is
  unable to invoke the cl compiler.  To fix this problem, run cmake from the
  Visual Studio Command Prompt (vcvarsall.bat).

  Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment
  variable "CXX" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to the full path
  to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "D:/Program Files (x86)/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit/obs-face-tracker/obs-face-tracker/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "D:/Program Files (x86)/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit/obs-face-tracker/obs-face-tracker/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

D:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-face-tracker\obs-face-tracker\build>cmake ^
More? -DLibObs_DIR="%OBSPath%\build64\libobs" ^
More? -DLIBOBS_INCLUDE_DIR="%OBSPath%\libobs" ^
More? -DLIBOBS_LIB="%OBSPath%\build64\libobs\%build_config%\obs.lib" ^
More? -DPTHREAD_LIBS="%OBSPath%\build64\deps\w32-pthreads\%build_config%\w32-pthreads.lib" ^
More? -DOBS_FRONTEND_LIB="%OBSPath%\build64\UI\obs-frontend-api\%build_config%\obs-frontend-api.lib" ..
-- The C compiler identification is unknown
-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:3 (project):
  The CMAKE_C_COMPILER:

    cl

  is not a full path and was not found in the PATH.

  To use the NMake generator with Visual C++, cmake must be run from a shell
  that can use the compiler cl from the command line.  This environment is
  unable to invoke the cl compiler.  To fix this problem, run cmake from the
  Visual Studio Command Prompt (vcvarsall.bat).

  Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment
  variable "CC" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_C_COMPILER to the full path to
  the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.


CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:3 (project):
  The CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER:

    cl

  is not a full path and was not found in the PATH.

  To use the NMake generator with Visual C++, cmake must be run from a shell
  that can use the compiler cl from the command line.  This environment is
  unable to invoke the cl compiler.  To fix this problem, run cmake from the
  Visual Studio Command Prompt (vcvarsall.bat).

  Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment
  variable "CXX" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to the full path
  to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "D:/Program Files (x86)/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit/obs-face-tracker/obs-face-tracker/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "D:/Program Files (x86)/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit/obs-face-tracker/obs-face-tracker/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

D:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-face-tracker\obs-face-tracker\build>make
'make' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

D:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-face-tracker\obs-face-tracker\build>
```

I am rather baffled with the Windows hybrid command prompt and while comfortable under normal NTFS or Linux commands, I am stuck here. Help, please!


----------



## thepolishdane (May 5, 2022)

hi! I have 2 issues/questions!

1: Sometimes when the filter looses my face (stops tracking) the filter just continues to drift in a direction. Is it possible to either have some sort of a slowdown when there is nothing being tracked, OR create a new "Zero point" that the filter resets to when there is no face tracking? Also maybe i dont understand the deadband settings, but i thought messing with them would make the filter NOT move the camera until a certain threshold was reached. 

2: Which settings do i need to mess with to reduce the load as much as possible? There has to be some sort of "frequency" at which the filter tracks the face. Would be great to get some help for this :) I love the filter and it works much better than the one from xeldro for me.


----------



## Bearili (May 26, 2022)

Hi, great plugin.

If this tracks your face. Could you not have something track with your face? Like an Source in OBS "link" to your face, or follow your position?


----------



## fred_mackay (May 31, 2022)

is it possible to rig this in a way to track a sources transform to a face? say apply the filter to a source, and have it follow a face on another source?


----------



## LeBlux (Jul 25, 2022)

hope you are well norihiro


----------



## norihiro (Jul 25, 2022)

LeBlux said:


> hope you are well norihiro


Thank you for your comment. I was busy recently for other tasks. I hope I can release next version including  M1 mac architecture.


----------



## derJoe (Jul 30, 2022)

Dear norihiro,
works very well, thank you.
for a reserarch project I need to read out the X- and Y- value´s of the tracked position.
This positions should given in realtime to an other software for my termal camera.
It´s to monitor epilepsy patients in the night.

Thank you in Advance
Josef


----------



## norihiro (Aug 8, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

OBS Face Tracker 0.6.0



> *Changes in 0.6.0*
> 
> Update build script to support both OBS 27 and OBS 28.
> Package for Apple Silicon is shipped.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## khaver (Aug 16, 2022)

FYI, you can get additional detection models here:
https://github.com/davisking/dlib-models


----------



## norihiro (Aug 19, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

OBS Face Tracker 0.6.1



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.6.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 20, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

OBS Face Tracker 0.6.2



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.6.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dattrax (Aug 21, 2022)

I tested the plugin with some PTZ cameras and I was wondering if it had capability to do some things (maybe I am missing something in the configuration)

1) is it able to limit the pan window to a certain area?  I'd like the camera to move left/right but only to a limited extent.  Its not clear if this would be a feature of the AI tracker or a feature of the ptz plugin that it talks to
2) Its appears a little unnatural on the track updates, so doesn't move the ptz in a way a human operator would move it.  Is there any way to make it smoothly track/ease in and out on the motion?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## norihiro (Aug 22, 2022)

Thank you for trying this plugin.


dattrax said:


> 1) is it able to limit the pan window to a certain area?  I'd like the camera to move left/right but only to a limited extent.  Its not clear if this would be a feature of the AI tracker or a feature of the ptz plugin that it talks to


Some camera models have the ability to limit the range but obs-ptz plugin does not provide changing the limit settings.
I added this to my feature-request list but I cannot guarantee when it will  be available.



dattrax said:


> 2) Its appears a little unnatural on the track updates, so doesn't move the ptz in a way a human operator would move it.  Is there any way to make it smoothly track/ease in and out on the motion?


If you enable 68-point face landmark detection model, the zoom might become a little stable.
In addition, the next release of obs-ptz will add more slow speed of zoom for Sony VISCA protocol so that it might improve a little for the zoom control. Still I feel these two are not smooth enough. I need better ideas to make it more smooth.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 29, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.6.3



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.6.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

Errata: I noticed a package does not work with OBS 28 on Ubuntu. I will revise the build flow again.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.6.4



> This is a hotfix change release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.6.4*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## harshanlal (Sep 2, 2022)

I am unable to install 0.6.4 0.6.3 or 0.6.2 on m1 Mac with OBS 28 using the pkg installer or unzipping to the plugin directory. OBS does not recognise the plugin although other plugins have been installed and work. Your assistance will be appreciated.


----------



## harshanlal (Sep 5, 2022)

harshanlal said:


> I am unable to install 0.6.4 0.6.3 or 0.6.2 on m1 Mac with OBS 28 using the pkg installer or unzipping to the plugin directory. OBS does not recognise the plugin although other plugins have been installed and work. Your assistance will be appreciated.


the update 28.0.1 solved it for me


----------



## norihiro (Sep 5, 2022)

harshanlal said:


> I am unable to install 0.6.4 0.6.3 or 0.6.2 on m1 Mac with OBS 28 using the pkg installer or unzipping to the plugin directory. OBS does not recognise the plugin although other plugins have been installed and work. Your assistance will be appreciated.


At the step "Installtion Type", please try to click "Change Install Location..." and choose "Install for me only".
Other options do not work but somehow another option seems to be selected by default.


----------



## Taquito_Surprise (Sep 12, 2022)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but I would love the ability to use the Face Tracker to change position of another image. I have VFX that trigger during certain chat events and would love to be able to make other images follow my face without having to use Snap Cam (which doesn't work with my main camera for some reason). Attached is the effect I would hope for.

Edit: No need for it to be perfect. In fact, I think it'd be even funnier if it wasnt :)


----------



## norihiro (Dec 5, 2022)

norihiro updated Face Tracker with a new update entry:

Face Tracker 0.7.0



> This is an experimental release.
> 
> *Changes in 0.7.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## glikely (Dec 6, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for trying this plugin.
> 
> Some camera models have the ability to limit the range but obs-ptz plugin does not provide changing the limit settings.
> I added this to my feature-request list but I cannot guarantee when it will  be available.
> ...


I'm slowly getting support for setting camera properties added into obs-ptz. Hopefully I'll get the ability to set limits added to the plugin before the end of the year.


----------



## hmeneses (Dec 6, 2022)

new dock does not appear on dock list


----------



## DTSXavid (Dec 13, 2022)

Question for y'all, my tracking randomly turns off and on. Any idea why that would be the case? I tried turning the threshold on and off.


----------



## LeBlux (Dec 28, 2022)

hi @norihiro 
just getting some news about the integration of yolo library or something like that , do you still plan to try this ? 
this is still my big wish about your awesome product =) 
hope everything is ok 

happy new year to you


----------



## LeBlux (Jan 2, 2023)

and now , snap camera is going to shutdown , I think there is even more something to make obvious for obs now , with a face rig , yolo and many more , please norihiro you're my only hope ....


----------



## thesamim (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm pretty sure I've read about this somewhere else, but can't find it now.

Issue: When a camera source with Face Tracker PTZ is activated in a scene, if this scene is de-activated and another scene with a different camera source (but for same camera), I can no longer control the camera.

Using VISCA-over-TCP in Face Tacker PTZ. (Pretty sure had the same issue with "through PTZ Controls"

To try to explain:

Sources:
Camera 1            :  FoMaKo Camera 1
Filters:
None


Camera 1 Follow : FoMaKo Camera  1
Filters:
Face Tracker PTZ



Scenes:
Scene 1 -- Need Face Tracking
Camera 1 Follow

Scene 2 -- I control the camera
Camera 1


IE: I have two NDI sources with the same camera, but different filters. Is there a different way to do this?

When Scene 2 is active, I can control the camera fine. If I switch to Scene 1 and come back to Scene 2, I can no longer control the camera.

I have tried making a hotkey for "Pause Face Tracking" and using it. It didn't make a difference.

I have tried "muting" The camera (camera 1 follow) and the scene (Scene 1 -- Need Face Tracking). It didn't make a difference.

What else can I provide?

What am I missing?


----------

